# Day21 progesterone test results



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi all, 

Well that's my first month of clomid over, unfortunately BFN as the witch showed up on saturday. I HATE HER!!!      

Compose myself ...

I've just got my day21 bloods back and they're 31. I've read on here and the GP said it indicates that I did ovulate but does 31 mean only one egg? I may be oversimplifying it but I've heard of ladies with 30ish results = 1 egg, 60ish results = 2 eggs etc. If so what the hell has been going on with me without clomid? No eggs? I've never been tested for ovulation before and two years into tx this is a bit of a shock.

I've yet to phone my cons and shall do it now. Trouble is he sort of gave me the impression to go away with these pills and never come back, see your GP for day 21 bloods and bye bye. I hope I dont have to pay another consulatation fee just for him to interpret my results! 

Kerry x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry it's BFN and AF arrived 

Most clinics will want a level of over 30 nmol/l to indicate ovulation.

Progesterone levels vary so much between women (and even individually each month) that you can't simplify the results so no, 30 nmol/l equals 1 egg, 60 nmol/l equals 2 eggs etc....I'm afraid it just doesn't work like that. Higher levels _may_ indicate more eggs released but it could also mean that only 1 egg has been released but that have naturally high progesterone levels. We are all completely different.

I know it's easier said than done but I would try not to read too much into your results as they really can't indicate much, other than that you ovulated at least 1 egg....which is great. Some women may have higher progesterone levels than another woman who's pregnant....which is why they shouldn't be used to indicate anything other than ovulation happened when tested on cd21 (or 7dpo).

On natural cycles I've had between 61-81 nmol/l and the lowest I ever had was 48 nmol/l which was first cycle after IVF.....when on clomid I had levels of 103 & 105 nmol/l on the 2 months I had progesterone checked and with follicle tracking this indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs....but it was along with having 2 or 3 dominant follicles of similar size that led our consultant to say this. He has said that my high levels of progesterone on a natural _may_ indicate that I release more than 1 egg naturally a month but without having follie tracking on every natural cycle there's no way of knowing.....he also said that because I get a migraine just before AF that this could just be that I have high progesterone and the levels literally crash before I start bleeding and cause my hormones to go a bit haywire.

As I say, try not to read anything into your results....your level of 31 nmol/l shows ovulation which is good. Also, progesterone peaks at 7dpo so having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14....ideally try to get progesterone tested at 7dpo.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Natasha thanks so much for your reply you really have been a help with all my q's.

I spoke to the nurse at the clinic and she said pretty much the same as you, and said that it doesnt necessarily mean that without clomid = no ov. 

As I had a bit of a rough ride last month (af is so bad, dont know if clomid has boosted this too!) I've decided to leave off the clomid this month, after all there's no real rush. I think I'm going to still go to my GP for day 21 bloods though and just see what my levels are like naturally just so I can compare.

As for the 7dpo thing, I'm on it! (I think from previous advice from you  ) and I actually went on day 25 after ov on day 18 so I'm pretty confident my results are accurate. 

Thanks again Natasha

Kerry


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem hun....glad the nurse and me agree 

Take care
Natasha x


----------

